# 2015 IBC and Accessory Building - Detached Garage



## AsceHigh70 (Oct 5, 2017)

Can someone help me understand what the height restriction is on an accessory building / Workshop / Garage if the city states they follow 2015 IBC?  It's single story wood frame construction (2x4) with composite shingles.  I looked at the code but it takes a PhD to decipher it.

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Oct 5, 2017)

I would guess it is not in the IBC, but most likely in their zoning regulations.

IBC U classification, Type 5B, (wood framed) 2 stories, 40' height allowed on the unamended IBC.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome 

Do you want to say what city it is??

North or south Texas

You might ask if you are to follow the IRC??


----------



## classicT (Oct 5, 2017)

Zoning is most likely going to govern total height, but keep in mind that the plate line of walls is maxed out at 10-feet without engineering.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 5, 2017)

AsceHigh70 said:
			
		

> Can someone help me understand what the height restriction is on an accessory building / Workshop / Garage if the city states they follow 2015 IBC?  It's single story wood frame construction (2x4) with composite shingles.  I looked at the code but it takes a PhD to decipher it.
> 
> Thanks


Building wise see IRC Table 602.3 (5)
Planning and Zoning see your municipal code


----------

